# Hoyt Sh And my DS



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi guys , heres a Hoyt shoulder holster complete with
a ammo pouche and cuff case , its new and has never
been used , made for a Colt Detective Special like 
the one pictured in the picture.
zorro tumbleweed


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Pretty neat lookin' sounds like you're wanting to sell it?


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi DevilsJohnson, no sorry not at this time,I'm just showing off my DS , its a neat old world rig, zorro


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice............


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

*well after a few beers you never know*

I wear on sci-fi saturady , just in case , well after a few beers you never know ??zorro


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

*wearing it tonite*

well I am watching a classic 
' A man who would be king 
' a classic , wear your sixgun and watch a great movie , zorro


----------

